# trying to install wordpress on Godaddy: need help



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

So i'm in need of a bit of advice/help.

I purchased a domain last week on godaddy, and have webhosting for it, and i'm wanting to start up my own blog using wordpress. So I went to install the Wordpress application on godaddy, and yet nothing happens?.. 

Is this because I need to purchase more pages to my single page domain? 

To add to this, how can actually design a website page without using the 'InstantPage' Godaddy provides, as that is pathetic and rubbish to say the least.

Also if anyone could advise a good webhosting and design software/company which is cheap i'd be grateful, i'm just after a blog to get going with and I cant get to use it!

Help a I.T brain dead person out.
Kind Regards
-Oliver Cash


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

*Blogging*

So i'm in need of a bit of advice/help.

I purchased a domain last week on godaddy, and have webhosting for it, and i'm wanting to start up my own blog using wordpress. So I went to install the Wordpress application on godaddy, and yet nothing happens?.. 

Is this because I need to purchase more pages to my single page domain? 

To add to this, how can actually design a website page without using the 'InstantPage' Godaddy provides, as that is pathetic and rubbish to say the least.

Also if anyone could advise a good webhosting and design software/company which is cheap i'd be grateful, i'm just after a blog to get going with and I cant get to use it!

Help a I.T brain dead person out.
Kind Regards
-Oliver Cash


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's probably best to contact GoDaddy support to have them walk you through it since you're already paying them for hosting/support.

Here's their help document on it: Installing WordPress on Your Hosting Account - Search the Go Daddy Help Center



> Also if anyone could advise a good webhosting and design software/company which is cheap i'd be gratefu


If you've already paid for the domain and hosting through GoDaddy, there's no sense in switching it somewhere else 

Just work with Godaddy to figure out this issue. It could be a technical glitch on their end or it could be some step that you're missing. Since they have access to your account, they'll be able to walk you through it.


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Rodney- Always great with your advice, hence why I always keep coming back to this forum.


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Blogging*

send me an instant message and I can provide you some help. I have wordpress and go daddy domain working. It may be all about your settings and/or what "plan" you purchased.

it probably would be best to communicate directly if you have time and it would answer your questions quickly. 

Let me know!

-Alan


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

hi

i replied to another post you had on BLOGGING. As Rodney pointed out contacting GoDaddy directly should help. They are pretty good support.

I do know that once you have a domain setup and activate wordpress you may need to change some pointer reference to say "this is where your domain points to now" instead of the default HTML page that was created when you signed up.

-A


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Blogging*

Many web hosting companies provide Word Press. You can also download it for free from WordPress.org then upload to your hosting company. I use IXWebhosting.com but there are many. 

I would stay away from GoDaddy. What a mess that site is to manuver through.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Since you mentioned a "single page" my guess is you are using godaddy's websiteTonight site builder. This is a drag and drop site creator that godaddy offers. It's not terrible, and I've seen a lot of businesses use it to start out.

Wordpress, while easy to use requires more technical skills to customize. 

Making an assumption based off of your original post, I'd recommend sticking with the drag n drop builder until you're ready to hire someone to put together your website.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

merged duplicate topics: please only start one topic for the same exact question to keep the answers in one place ​


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

headfirst said:


> Since you mentioned a "single page" my guess is you are using godaddy's websiteTonight site builder. This is a drag and drop site creator that godaddy offers. It's not terrible, and I've seen a lot of businesses use it to start out.
> 
> Wordpress, while easy to use requires more technical skills to customize.
> 
> Making an assumption based off of your original post, I'd recommend sticking with the drag n drop builder until you're ready to hire someone to put together your website.


The 'InstantPage' I was talking about is an intial start program which GoDaddy allow you to use free for a single page, if you purchase 'WebsiteTonight' you have the access of more pages and more features. But the drag and drop facility is so unprofessional in appearance, and is pretty much down to godaddy in some respects how you have your website. So I was looking for an alternative solution to 'InstantPage/WebsiteTonight' even if it involves programming/coding.

Thanks for your response anyhow.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

ocash said:


> But the drag and drop facility is so unprofessional in appearance, and is pretty much down to godaddy in some respects how you have your website. So I was looking for an alternative solution to 'InstantPage/WebsiteTonight' even if it involves programming/coding.
> 
> Thanks for your response anyhow.


It is unprofessional, but it sounds like you dont have the tech skills to DIY it. The other option is to hire someone to do it. Our shop does a couple site designs a month and about a quarter of what we do are people that started with Website Tonight and outgrew it. 

One client even had 300+ pages on a website tonight site... That was crazy.

Anyways, I wont try to tell you that you should hire a pro. I've found through many conversations like this that everyone seems to think "programming/coding" is something they can pick up from a website and make a site themselves.


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

headfirst said:


> It is unprofessional, but it sounds like you dont have the tech skills to DIY it. The other option is to hire someone to do it. Our shop does a couple site designs a month and about a quarter of what we do are people that started with Website Tonight and outgrew it.
> 
> One client even had 300+ pages on a website tonight site... That was crazy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, you would be right in saying I don't have the knowledge to DIY and create something professional. And its highly likely i'll look into some professional to create me something, but I wanted to firstly create a Blog spot within my website before I look into setting up the e-commerce side to it.

But big thanks for your advice
-Oliver Cash


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I purchase my domains from Godaddy and have about 40 of those instant pages that I got free just sitting there and you can not install Wordpress on the instant page. You will need a hosting account to install Wordpress. Mainly because the instant page is just one page, and Godaddy limits you to what you can do with that page. No music, no videos, just simple text and images. 

Find yourself a hosting account and as with most hosting providers, they will install Wordpress for you for free.


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> I purchase my domains from Godaddy and have about 40 of those instant pages that I got free just sitting there and you can not install Wordpress on the instant page. You will need a hosting account to install Wordpress. Mainly because the instant page is just one page, and Godaddy limits you to what you can do with that page. No music, no videos, just simple text and images.
> 
> Find yourself a hosting account and as with most hosting providers, they will install Wordpress for you for free.


Thanks for your response- I've just received an email from GoDaddy support, saying pretty much what you've just explained, so i've now cancelled the InstantPage which i didnt want in the first place, just have to wait for it to be removed fully then I can get on with wordpress. Thanks again though.

-Oliver Cash


----------



## konakiko (Dec 2, 2011)

Whenever I hear GoDaddy and Wordpress in the same sentence, I run the other way. I am a freelance Web guy by trade (200+ Wordpress installs) and I can tell you that a Wordpress install should take about five minutes and does not require any coding or technical skills. Most hosting services use Fantastico, which is a one-click installer. 

Why I run the other way. A couple years ago, I did a Wordpress site for a client who was hosted on GoDaddy (he had a thing for Danica Patrick). The five minute install took over 72 hours to complete and that included 3 hours on the phone with the pleasant but clueless tech support. 

GoDaddy is okay for domain registrations, but horrible for hosting, especially if you are in business. 
If you are starting out, you are much better off getting a shared hosting plan (about $8/month) from companies like Hostgator, Bluehost, Dreamhost, Media Temple, Lunarpages....


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

If it took 72 hours to install Wordpress then there must have been a bigger issue because that is definitely not the norm. Also the poster was trying to install Wordpress on an InstantPage which can't be done because it is just a single free page with limitations given to you when you buy a Godaddy domain. He needed a hosting account which he didn't have which is why he was running into problems. I have about 30+ Wordpress sites installed on Godaddy now and not one took more than a few minutes to install.


----------



## ocash (Jun 14, 2011)

All is well and comeplete, but Veedub3 hit the nail on the head, thanks anyway for your comments, much appreciated.

-Oliver Cash


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ocash said:


> All is well and comeplete, but Veedub3 hit the nail on the head, thanks anyway for your comments, much appreciated.
> 
> -Oliver Cash


You are welcome, glad you got it all straightened out.


----------



## newinkology (Sep 8, 2011)

Somethings up for sure. I have deleted and reinstalled wordpress 3x over on godaddy in the matter of an hour. In all honesty I am not a fan of godaddy period. Their service is laughable. Anytime you need to talk to anyone it turns into a sales call, even if you are calling complaining about the very same product. Why would I want to subscribe for a year of something when the product doesnt even work as advertised? lame...


----------



## alstephen (Jul 21, 2011)

newinkology said:


> Somethings up for sure. I have deleted and reinstalled wordpress 3x over on godaddy in the matter of an hour. In all honesty I am not a fan of godaddy period. Their service is laughable. Anytime you need to talk to anyone it turns into a sales call, even if you are calling complaining about the very same product. Why would I want to subscribe for a year of something when the product doesnt even work as advertised? lame...


Sorry to hear about your troubles. I never had any support issues with GoDaddy.


----------



## slkmclaren (Dec 25, 2011)

WordPress installation with GoDaddy right now is automatic. They have this WordPress hosting plan in which if you subscribe they will do the installation and will notify you if the installation is done.

As for the TS problems is concern, he should hire a PRO to create the website. GoDaddy's WebSite Tonight is a good designer for starters not bad at all especially if you're given a 1 page free website just to announced to the world that you have this domain.

I have 2 certified domains registered under godaddy and I never had support issues. It may take a while sometimes but they sure do reply to you support issues.

As for WordPress installation, these should be done by technical person since it will involve some technical issues such as creating MySQL database for WordPress to used. And yes, their 5 minute slogan installation is true if your technical enough.


----------

